# A couple of sources



## Bikewer (Mar 27, 2007)

First, the annual "Spectrum" awards book, which features the best of each year's fantasy, sci-fi, and related art.
Covers 2 and 3-d stuff, commercial, gaming, comic, etc.  Always a good selection, and gives you plenty of links to look up new artists.  If you buy from the sci-fi book club, they're only about 20 bucks.

Second, the Imageneticon site:

ImageNETion|Art Galleries|illustrations|paintings|photos|pinups|fantasy|sci-fi|comics|digital|classical

A constantly (daily) updated collection of fantasy, sci-fi, and other art.

Warning:  They catalogue "pin-up" art (both rendered and photographic) as well.  Each section is well-marked, however.


----------

